# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-27 234-го ГИАП. Кубинка, август 1989 г. М 1:72

## GK21

..."Весной 1989 года первые Су-27 с бортовыми номерами *«20», «21», «22», «23», «24», «25», «66»* (б/н голубые с белой окантовкой) в трехцветном серо-голубом камуфляже  поступили в 234-й полк. Сразу после переучивания на этот самолет в Липецке группы летчиков 1-й  эскадрильи, ранее летавших на МиГ-29, и части руководящего состава полка и дивизии в Кубинке приступили к самостоятельным полетам, в том числе и к освоению группового пилотажа. В отличие от переучивания на МиГ-29 в полку имелись и «спарки» Су-27УБ... 
...1 августа поднялся в воздух первый «ромб» на этом самолете. Выполнив всего 5 тренировочных полетов в составе этой группы, включая и один зачетный 17 августа, летчики 1-й АЭ  уже 18 августа 1989 года показали первый «ромб» на Су-27 на традиционном показе в честь Дня воздушного флота в Кубинке. В составе этого «ромба», ведомого А.М. Арестовым, летали б/н номера *«20», «22», «25»,* а также «спарка»  *«66».* На стоянке для осмотра в этот день был выставлен борт* «23».* После полетов все задействованные в этом показе Су-27 зарулили на стоянку, заняв места по ее краю напротив металлических ангаров дембазы, поэтому за время до последующей буксировки их в зону можно было рассмотреть поближе  эти новенькие самолеты.    
В дальнейшем таких открытых показов с участием Су-27 было много и, в частности,  показы в Кубинке в честь Дня Воздушного флота 18 августа 1990 года и 13 августа 1991 года. На крайнем из них был впервые продемонстрирован Су-27 в окраске пилотажной группы «Русские витязи» с б/н «10». ... _(Г. Кузнецов "В небе Кубинки ХХ века. Записки пилотажников (по страницам истории 234-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка." - М., Новые печатные технологии, 2013 , С. 612-613.)_

Автору этих строк довелось присутствовать на всех этих показах, в том числе на том самом первом в августе 1989 г. Борт *"23",* как и другие самолеты в наземной экспозиции, в  тот памятный день находился в открытом доступе, поэтому  все желающие могли потрогать его руками в буквальном смысле этого слова. Поскольку интерес к этой  новой машине, естественно, был велик, то была  выполнена его подробная фотосъемка  с пристрастием  моделиста-стендовика. Эта фотодеталировка, наряду с появившимися позже другими доступными источниками (в частности, чертежи и графика из вышедшей в 1992 г.  в издательстве "Полигон" монографии А. Фомина по Су-27), послужили основой для изготовления выставочной модели-копии  в масштабе 1:72. Фото прототипа и несколько фото с деталировкой модели приводятся ниже.

----------


## GK21

За основу была принята модель фирмы "Итальери", перепакованная "Звездой".  В то время это была, пожалуй, первая модель Су-27, наиболее похожая на прототип и производившая, поэтому, общее благоприятное впечатление на моделистов. Помню, как этот редкий зарубежный "кит" впервые появился  на клубе МКСМ в ДК им. Горбунова. Затем там же в распоряжении моделистов оказалась выполненная с него вполне доступная вакуформная копия, а позднее - и совсем доступная модель от "Звезды". Однако, при ближайшем рассмотрении, как водится, нашлось множество ошибок как в общей геометрии, так и в отдельных деталях. Поскольку хотелось, так сказать, вложить душу в модель такой знаковой  для родной Кубинки машины, пришлось заниматься глубокой конверсией предлагаемого производителем образца. В результате общее количество самодельных деталей составило более 700 штук. Позаимствованы были только колеса от одной известной у моделистов фирмы: очень хотелось, чтобы "резина" на модели выглядела совсем натурально.  
Серьезная конверсия требует обычно много времени, поэтому работа, начатая в середине 90-х годов, затянулась не на один год - с перерывами  и с отвлечением на другие менее времяёмкие проекты. Переделывать и дорабатывать необходимо было буквально все элементы конструкции.  Начать, разумеется, пришлось с расшивки, которая была заменена на внутреннюю и нанесена в правильных местах.  С  геометрией на видах сбоку и в плане также пришлось немало потрудиться, исправив размеры и обводы носового обтекателя, гаргрота, воздухозаборников, хвостового ласта, консолей крыла, стабилизаторов и др. деталей. Механизация крыла по передней и задней кромкам также переделана и выполнена в отклоненном рабочем положении. Значительно переделано и доработано хвостовое оперение: стабилизаторы доработаны и выполнены подвижными,  доработаны основания килей и изменена база. Заменены на самодельные и  все пилоны,  включая законцовочные. Особая "песня" - это стойки, ниши и щитки шасси, а также интерьер кабины, в которых возможности творчески поработать для моделиста-самодельщика, обычно, весьма широки, а на Су-27 - тем более.  Для их деталировки и отделки использовалась фольга, полистирол, поливинил, металл и др. "подручные" материалы с использованием приемов металлопластики. Деталировка всех элементов - полностью самодельная (фонарь кабины оставлен штатный, но также значительно доработан изнутри). Самодельные также все детали на поверхности обшивки: некоторые лючки и панели, многочисленные антенны и датчики, пушечный порт и пр.
В окраске модели использованы "родные" базовые аэродромные нитроэмали  с подбором нужных цветов вручную. Часть декалей и эксплуатационной маркировки - также самодельные.
Модель была успешно представлена на проходившей в октябре-ноябре 1999 г. в Сокольниках Всероссийской выставке-конкурсе стендовых моделей "МКСМ-99".

----------


## Йиржи

Классно получилось! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Здорово! Даже не верится, что 72-й!

----------


## Fencer

Семейство Су-27 в масштабе https://vk.com/flanker_to_scale

----------

